# Tabellen Anordnung



## BluntStream (19. Mai 2002)

Hi folgendes problem :


```
<table width="700" height="900" border="1">

<tr>
       <td>
	   <table width="120" height="800" border=1>

<tr>
       <td></td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="120" height="800" border="1">

<tr>
       <td></td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Es ist nun eine große tabbel mit width "700" und height "900" entstanden.
Nun möchte ich 2 Navigationen auf der linken seite und auf der rechten seite mit hilfe tabellen in der obigen tabelle einfügen.Nun hab ich das Problem , dass die eine Tabelle immer unter der anderen ist wie kann ich die nun anordnen das sie auf der rechten seite ist ?!
verstanden ?! wenn net hier  nochmal gucken wies im browser aussieht !


----------



## ex:change (19. Mai 2002)

So in der Art 


```
<table width="700" height="900" border="1">
<tr>
  <td width="120" valign="top">
    <table width="100%" height="800" border="1">
      <tr>
        <td>
        </td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </td>
  <td>
  
  </td>
  <td width="120" valign="top">
    <table width="100%" height="800" border="1">
      <tr>
        <td>
        </td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## BluntStream (19. Mai 2002)

ja habs gerafft und gemacht  

guckst du hier


----------

